# Gekippt - Institute for the Criminally Insane | ebm electro electronic industrial techno trance



## AcidAcid (28. April 2019)

Hallo, ich wuerde euch gerne mal ein tolles Album vorstellen. 
Die Musiker heissen "Institute for the Criminally Insane" und das Album heisst "Gekippt"
Es ist ein sehr duesteres Album, 90er jahre industrial und beim jeden hoeren erinnert es mich an BLADE (die Untergrund Techno party mit dem ganzen Blut).

Link:
Gekippt | Institute for the Criminally Insane


----------

